# GT L.A. Clippers v.s. Detroit Pistons Nov. 8



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>








vs.








2-1 ----- 2-1

*Starting Lineups:*




.vs.




*Clippers Bench:*
      

*Pistons Bench:*
     

*KEY MATCHUP: *















</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Starting 5:
Wilcox vs. B. Wallace: Advantage: Detroit
Brand vs. Wallace Advantage: Clippers
Prince vs. Simmons Advantage: Detroit
Hamilton vs. Magettee Advantage: Even
Billups vs. Jaric Advantage: Detroit

Bench:
Front Court: Moore, N'Diyaye, Rebraca, vs. Mcdyess, Milicic, Coleman, Cambell, Ham Advantage: Detroit
Back Court: Livingston, Ross, Chalmers, Brunson vs. Delfino, Hunter: Advantage: Clippers

Prediction: Detroit 89 Clippers 77

Variables: Clippers have a chance if 1. Detroit shoots under 43% and/or their bench scores less than 10 points. while clippers shoot above 48% and their bench scores 15 or more points.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This will be a big test for them. Hopefully they play good D and play with energy. They need to get Ben Wallace in foul trouble early to take him out of the game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is one game where we could have used kamans height and post skills against wallace, along with kittles defense vs. rip.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> This is one game where we could have used kamans height and post skills against wallace, along with kittles defense vs. rip.


You love Kittles, how many times did he stop Rip last year in the playoffs?

It rhymes with zero.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Come on, youre sounding silly now. Youre going to say that we would not be better off in this game WITH kittles as opposed to brunson or chalmers on the roster? That kittles wouldnt play the best defense on rip than anyone on the clippers roster? Magette woud be just a step too slow to guard rip, and simmons a couple steps too slow. Ross is the only other person who would match up with him, but rip would eat his inexperience alive. Anything is possible, and anyone can have a bad game against anyone, which is what i hope happens. however, i much rather would have had kittles on rip, and definately at least on the roster rather than chalmers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clipreport8nov08,1,6405742.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 


The article mentions some very things. First off, Maggette has bad back spasms and needs to see a specialist before each game to resolve the issue. Also Brand's shooting hand is tweaked. He didn't do well last game because he was shooting left handed!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Clippers playing well lead 43-42 at the half.

Brand playing well and they played good D in their zone. 

Negatives too many turnovers 10 at the half.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Come on, youre sounding silly now. Youre going to say that we would not be better off in this game WITH kittles as opposed to brunson or chalmers on the roster? That kittles wouldnt play the best defense on rip than anyone on the clippers roster? Magette woud be just a step too slow to guard rip, and simmons a couple steps too slow. Ross is the only other person who would match up with him, but rip would eat his inexperience alive. Anything is possible, and anyone can have a bad game against anyone, which is what i hope happens. however, i much rather would have had kittles on rip, and definately at least on the roster rather than chalmers.


Well ya I know, I rather have Kittles than any of the scrubs, I'm just saying, just because he plays doesn't mean he would shut down Rip.

I still don't think he really wants to play for the Clips.

The doctors cleared him, and he's still sitting.

Meanwhile Mags, Brand, you'd have to hogtie and gag those guys to make them not play.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Clips take the lead off of Maggetes FT

1 min left

80-79 Clippers


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Corey Maggette 

Great steal, clutch shot, now Jaric at the line.

Not to mention 17 rebounds.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Stupid clippers. Miss 3 out of 6 freethrows down the stretch. Make one of those, and they win the game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

holy crap magette has 19 rebounds!!! I thought it was a typo at first!

Ok clippers, up by 2 with 28 seconds left in overtime...PLEAAAAAAAAASE dont choke!!! (although they probably will):no: 

Fasten your seat belts folks!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

....and 7 seconds later, my prediction comes through and they choke and let detroit score. :upset: 

This is why the clippers need a superstar. 21 seconds left, overtime, playing the world champions, tie score...who takes the last shot?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

5 seconds left, time out clippers. :uhoh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

double OT..I thought they shouldve isolated Mags..hes been able to drive all night.

no clue why Jaric had it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and we go to double overtime...

I just have this feeling that its over now... oh well.

Only chance is if the clippers can foul out prince or rip. Both have 5 fouls. 

Maggette now has 25 points and 20 rebounds. 

Livingston is 0-6 from the floor.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

alright, make your free throws please.....

detroit 92 clippers 91


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

HOLY CRAP! 93-92 clippers!

Rip, offensive foul!! Crowd goes crazy! hes out!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why dont you have any faith in the clippers?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jaric!!!! BINGOOOOOooooooooooooooo


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i have faith, but this way, if they fail, then i can at least say that i thought so.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

lmao, Starbury03, I was thinking the same thing.

Hes so damn pessimistic, but then again, look at what the Clips have done the last couple seasons.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

prince is out of the game now. if the cilppers blow it , its 100% on them now. No excuses with those two out.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wilcox needs some touches he was socring easily.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And there goes Simmons.... starters going down one by one hehe


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank goodness wallace missed one of them.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What the hell is Jaric doing!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I seriously want to see a couple more OTs until the reserves start playing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Crap. whats with the offensive fouls. 53 seconds left, detroit ball, clippers by 1.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

**** Jaric get a real point guard.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> What the hell is Jaric doing!!!!!!:upset:


Losing the ball to Lindsey Hunter


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ross instead of livingston in the game. Interesting.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

detroit on a what, 5-0 run? i guess they needed to get prince and rip out of the game in order to gain the advantage.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if clipps dont pull ahead here, id be fine with them getting fouled and at least making one shot. Tripple overtime would be fun.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Why is the ball always in Jarics hands at the end of games? They never ran an isolation for Mags. WTH?:no:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang. over now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tough loss, tough loss.... 
Clips showed a lot of heart out there though, I think they'll have a good season this year


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> **** Jaric get a real point guard.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They need to get a real point on this team who can set-up there offense and can break someone down. Jaric is garbage the Pistons let him go one on one so they could block his shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I blame the loss on Jaric. Usually I won't because this is a team game but Jaric blew it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ugh. Terrible. Choke artists. Livingston had better get better in a hurry, and kittles had better get healthy. These are the games that we need to win. Now watch them go get blown out by a team way worse than the detroit because of the emotional let down. 

Oh well. Not even shaq and kobe could take them out, so they shouldnt feel THAT down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The stupid game was on tape delay.
I was watching the game and following along with the stats on yahoo and yahoo showed the final score before the last possession was shown on tv, that really pissed me off.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

clips did their damn thing tonight. maggette and wilcox are two definate up and comers, ive been a huge fan of chris since his maryland days, i wouldnt doubt that he could average a double double by next season. marko made some real poor decisions, he's also really quick to pick up his dribble and really hesitates to try and dish out. I'd love to see what you guys could do with jason kidd running the point though, he might fit in very nicely.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clips should really look into unloading Brand for quality talent at the 3 spot and the PG (while waiting a year for Livingston), because they have a superstar PF in waiting in Wilcox. He is terrific.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Clips should really look into unloading Brand for quality talent at the 3 spot and the PG (while waiting a year for Livingston), because *they have a superstar PF in waiting in Wilcox. He is terrific.*


You can say that again!!! :yes:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Brand is unstoppable in the post if he is healthy and given enough touches. They need them both so they can be better than other in the paint and dominate down there. The odd man out is Kaman. Simmons and Maggette are easliy enough talent at the three.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One thing this game showed was the Clippers should not be over-looked. 
They showed tonight that they can run with the big dogs even when missing 2 starters.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers should use Brunson more at the point. The offense ran very well when he was in the game.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

The Clippers might as well use Magette at Point the way the offense was ran at the end of regulation and the 1st overtime. It's okay for Jaric to penetrate, but jeez, how about kicking it out, not taking off balance finger rolls with the off hand. After seeing Wilcox play, I could live with Brand going away IF they get good value in return. He is rarely one hundred percent, because he plays hurt, which is good, but bad at the same time. There really hasn't been a consistent PG here since Mark Jackson. :|


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

McInnis was a very good point when he was on the clips.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> ... I still don't think he really wants to play for the Clips...



I TOTALLY agree. If you will just watch his body language around the team, and whenever he's interviewed, it is all negative; no enthusiasm at all. I caught a glimpse of him during the game last night and he was stoic. How could any team mate NOT be excited about what the Clippers were doing out there?

If you read between the lines of Dunleavy's comments, you will start getting the empression that he is beginning to feel the same way, " ... whenever he's ready ...", " ... whenever he feels his body is ready ...". All other athletes that have had that SAME procedure has returned in at most 2 weeks. Didn't Corey have the surgery and come back in 2-3 days?

In fact, I think Dunleavy likes the team he has now. Those half-steppers who don't want to be a part of this team had better watch out: Kittles and Marko (something bothers me about the consistency and concentration of Marko).


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Clips should really look into unloading Brand for quality talent at the 3 spot and the PG (while waiting a year for Livingston), because they have a superstar PF in waiting in Wilcox. He is terrific.


This can't be a real comment. You're being facetious and mocking someone ... right?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I think it's safe to say that Wilcox is the best player that came out of the 2002 draft not named Yao Ming or Amare Stoudemire. Yup I think he's better than Gooden, Nene, Butler, and I think he has more upside than Boozer.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at this game, stayed for the whole time, and was just wondering, did anyone see the slow motion replay of the Ben Wallace "grab" at the end of regulation...did he goaltend? I have yet to look at the replay...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The ball didnt have a chance of going in. So it's not a goal tend.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> I was at this game, stayed for the whole time, and was just wondering, did anyone see the slow motion replay of the Ben Wallace "grab" at the end of regulation...did he goaltend? I have yet to look at the replay...


The announcers were saying something about this. I wasn't sure but I wouldn't have been suprised if the refs called it a goaltending.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Great game, I stayed up until nearly 2 am Detroit time to watch the whole thing. My observations:

1. Ben Wallace is simply amazing...he got news the morning of the game that his brother had died, and he played through it and had a great game. 

2. Wilcox is a GREAT player. He was owning Sheed towards the end of the game, very strong player. I like his game A LOT.

3. Brand player very well for having to use primarily his left hand. This team needs to get healthy, you guys could be a good team.


If Livingston develops, the Clips could acutally finally be a solid team, possibly #8 seed? By the way, Magette is a STUD!


----------

